# Men that wear 'chunky' jewellery



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bracelets, necklaces & chops that they think are fashionable and stylish.

Normally worn by they type of guy who thinks cream 'chino's' with white trainers is a good fashion statement.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Normally worn by they type of guy who thinks cream 'chino's' with white trainers is a good fashion statement.


Or indeed trainers per se as a fashion statement.

Daps.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Bracelets, necklaces & chops that they think are fashionable and stylish.
> 
> Normally worn by they type of guy who thinks cream 'chino's' with white trainers is a good fashion statement.


Says he, sitting all comfy it a Paddington duffel coat....


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Gypsy's,& Yardies [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

No i dont like them either, ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I have thought about this,i reckon it could be a uniform, Because they also seem to have Fake Burberry Caps and scarfs, and Cream coloured shell suit type jackets, Then as you said Chinos or tracky bottoms, and trainers.*** in Gob , Can in hand.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

see this months loaded for a definitive guide to the " herbert "........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwwwwwwwww : :-/


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

For further real life illustrations please tune into the Darts on BBC2 ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol* - i watched the darts for a while last night - amused to see some ex darts player turned commentator wearing garden fence sized gold chains and more chunky jewellery (could have been a watch in there somewhere) on his wrist than Mr T


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

LOL - I think the one you are refering to Coupe is Bobby George, I thought he was the reasoning behind Kev's topic of thread.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and i thought he was talking about the good folk of Bristol


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> and i thought he was talking about the good folk of Bristol Â


 :-X :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> and i thought he was talking about the good folk of Bristol Â


Bling fucking bling. Easy tiger.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

here we go................nice!










I particularly like the sovereigns!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Must be a reet strong bastard to lift the darts aswell as the bullion [smiley=klingon.gif]

Obviously gets Double discount from Blitzwatches.com


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> here we go................nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some 'jewellery' that can make a 'fake' Rolex look small.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh FFS how common!

Isn't it funny how in life there are moments where you just can't help being a complete snob no matter how hard you try!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It reminds me of the Royal family on Anthonyâ€™s birthday Â ;D ;D

The petty bourgeoisie think it makes them look rich like us aristocrats


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bobby George? What sort of fucking loser name is that anyway?

In fact anyone who has two Christian names and no apparent surname should be burnt as a witch, IMHO.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bobby George? What sort of fucking loser name is that anyway?
> 
> In fact anyone who has two Christian names and no apparent surname should be burnt as a witch, IMHO.....


Seem sfair and reasonable. Â Who's on the list?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Robbie William (s)? 
Jamie Oliver?

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

George Michael

David James

CRAIG FUCKING DAVID


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I refer the dishonourable members to the website below

http://www.chavscum.co.uk


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Carlos ;D Class (or maybe not) site ...

james.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I refer the dishonourable members to the website below
> 
> http://www.chavscum.co.uk


Brilliant site. 

I loved the name your Chav baby button!!! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I refer the dishonourable members to the website below
> 
> http://www.chavscum.co.uk


Well spotted Carl. Best url YTD. V. funny. Yet annoyingly true. ;D ;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I was in Asda Saturday behind quite possibly the scummiest chavs I've ever seen

He looked like a tramp, she was pregnant, had a burberry cap and handbag

The 3 year old in the trolley had an enormous earring and the biggest chunky gold bracelet i've ever seen. We're talking bobby george/eric hall/swiss tony

now i'm very working class, but why should i share the planet with such lazy, over-breeding scum


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

This is my favourite pic









Funny on several different levels. Obviously you've got the sportswear/white trainers. Then there's the car (Astra) with modified lights and added bodykit - you just know its the 1.3! Finally....are they nicking the car? ;D You'd have to wonder if, given the choice between this and a 911, they'd nick this because of the bling factor


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

And, here's another

http://www.hayezsquad.co.uk/index.html


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Possibly should be on jokes, but seemed relevant to the Chav thread - Child Support Agency Claims:

#2. Did it for me

The following are all replies that women have put on Child Support
Agency forms in the section for listing father's details: These are
genuine excerpts from the forms (names removed) :

1. Regarding the identity of the father of my twins, child A was fathered
by [name removed]. I am unsure as to the identity of the father of child B,
but I believe that he was conceived on the same night.

2. I am unsure as to the identity of the father of my child as I was being
sick out of a window when taken unexpectedly from behind. I can provide you
with a list of names of men that I think were at the party if this helps.

3. I do not know the name of the father of my little girl. She was
conceived at a party [address and date given] where I had unprotected sex with a man
I met that night. I do remember that the sex was so good that I fainted. If
you do manage to track down the father can you send me his phone number?
Thanks.

4. I don't know the identity of the father of my daughter. He drives a BMW
that now has a hole made by my stiletto in one of the door panels. Perhaps
you can contact BMW service stations in this area and see if he's had it
replaced.

5. I have never had sex with a man. I am awaiting a letter from the Pope
confirming that my son's conception was immaculate and that he is Christ
risen again.

6. I cannot tell you the name of child A's dad as he informs me that to do
so would blow his cover and that would have cataclysmic implications for
the British economy. I am torn between doing right by you and right by the
country. Please advise.

7. I do not know who the father of my child was as all squaddies look the
same to me. I can confirm that he was a Royal Green Jacket.

8. [name given] is the father of child A. If you do catch up with him can
you ask him what he did with my AC/DC CDs?

9. From the dates it seems that my daughter was conceived at EuroDisney
maybe it really is the Magic Kingdom.

10. So much about that night is a blur. The only thing that I remember for
sure is Delia Smith did a programme about eggs earlier in the evening. If
I'd have stayed in and watched more TV rather than going to the party at
[address given], mine might have remained unfertilised.

11. I am unsure as to the identity of the father of my baby, after all when
you eat a tin of beans you can't be sure which one made you fart.


----------



## dan (Aug 6, 2003)

> And, here's another
> 
> http://www.hayezsquad.co.uk/index.html


Obviously the humour of Ali G was lost on these lot!!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> And, here's another
> 
> http://www.hayezsquad.co.uk/index.html


see

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=OffTop;action=display;num=1073768669

knobbers ;D


----------

